# 93350 with 93320, 93325



## jazzyblues2005 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi,

I've been researching this to try and figure it out, but still haven't found anything concrete. So far, I am billing the 93350 with 93016 and 93018. The following is the documentation I have for the Doppler:

"Very limited color doppler suggestive of mild mitral regurgitation was noted. Normal color flow across aortic valve. Mild tricuspid regurgitation was noted. Inadequate color doppler to assess right ventricle systolic pressure. Mild pulmonic insufficiency noted. Mitral valve inflow pattern suggestive of normal left ventricle diastolic function."

From the report I have, including the documentation above, I am leaning towards the following codes: 93350-26, 93325-26, 93016, 93018.

Can someone point me in the right direction or suggest a resource? I've been scouring the internet and my books.

Thanks so much!


----------



## wdenn34 (Sep 10, 2013)

When the color flow is done, it is proper to bill the 93325 with 93350. 
When the spectral display is performed, it's correct to also bill 93320.

It's noted in the CPT Expert under both these add-on codes:
Code first (93303-93304,93312,93314-93315,93317,93350-93351).

Guidance is found in the CPT Assistant article from 2010, January, pgs 8-10.
The title is Coding Clarification:Stress Echocardiography (Codes 93015-93018, and 93350-93352).


----------

